# HT Demo DVD's



## Tommy

Visiting some local HT places they seem to have different demo disks that did a great job at showing the picture and surround sound capabilities of there HT rooms and equipment.

I was wondering what other demo disks do the people here use?


----------



## Sonnie

This might be similar to this thread... although it mentions specific scenes... the scenes are more what you'd probably show off rather than full DVDs.


----------



## Tommy

Sonnie said:


> This might be similar to this thread... although it mentions specific scenes... the scenes are more what you'd probably show off rather than full DVDs.


Ya Sonnie it was similar as it did have scenes from different movies but all compiled together onto a demo disk. Sort of like a long commerical showing a bunch of different movies.


----------



## bobgpsr

I think that Serenity gets the best overall marks as to showing what the video and sound can do using HD DVD. Film has very little grain and the CGI shots can show the full resolution potential. Killer bass right at the intro  
The menus aren't as good as Warner's though. Also lack of bookmark capability.

Bob


----------



## Tommy

Is it on a demo disk or is it just the full movie?


----------



## Tommy

Sonnie, like this is one that I saw at a HT demo:

THX ULTIMATE HOME THEATER DEMO DVD dolby 5.1 DTS which had a 5-10 minute showing of action scenes from star wars that really showed off the video and surround sound. But THX doesnt sell this to consumers only to dealers and installers. 

Well they got it on ebay but from what I read most that order from there get a bad dvd-r copy of it after spending $100 on it.

But I'm sure there have to be other commerically made disks like this possibly with a combination of scenes from different movies.


----------



## bobgpsr

Tommy said:


> Is it on a demo disk or is it just the full movie?


I'm referencing the normal full HD DVD movie release of Serenity.

The special mixed content dealer demo discs do not seem to be available anywhere to the general public.


Bob


----------



## GregBe

I don't know if it is cool to reference other forums, so Sonnie, feel free to slap my hand if this is a Shack no-no. 

Tommy, take look at the link below. There are a bunch of guys that put together these type of discs. I think currently, there are 19+ discs with 20-25 scenes each that are pretty awesome. Unfortunately, I don't have the capability to burn discs, or I would do it for you, but hook up with some of those guys, they are really selfless.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=575236

Go to the link below, and click on summary, and you will see a breakdown of what is on each disc.

http://blaze.gotdns.com/demos/

If you read through the thread, you will find how to get a link to download them yourself (which is totally foreign to me).

Greg


----------



## Ayreonaut

I have a free DVD that I got at Best Buy a couple of years back in which Fox promotes some of their films with the best picture and sound quality. There's some good stuff on it including the tank battle scene from Courage Under Fire.


----------



## Guest

yeah i have those demo discs thats mentioned on this thread

I also have these

http://www.dvdmemoryslideshows.homestead.com/dtstrailers.html


----------



## Tommy

kirtis_m said:


> yeah i have those demo discs thats mentioned on this thread
> 
> I also have these
> 
> http://www.dvdmemoryslideshows.homestead.com/dtstrailers.html



I want the HD demo disks now... :bigsmile:


----------

